# TBH nuc frame transfer



## wisbigcheese (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

I love that! The cover looks really nice.
Can you give a little info? I would like to hear about it.


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

Cute! 
...but... :scratch: errrrr... maybe I'm not looking at it the right way. 
Keep the good looking hive but don't use the frame transfer part. Bees will built comb parallel to the existing comb. In your case they'd be building comb straight across the top bars. 
Here's a simpler way to attach the frame to a top bar if it will fit:








If the frames will not clear the walls you might have to cutout comb and attach it with wire to top bars. (Messy!) Another thing i've tried before is to use pruners and cut the bottom part of the frame out. Then, with a knife I cut a wedge of wax from each side to allow me to push the sides of the frame in, just enough to fit the frame in the slanted walled TBHive. I then faze out the bars that have the frames attached.
Good luck and congratulations. Real pretty hive!
Aram


----------



## wisbigcheese (Jan 23, 2009)

*Thanks for your comments*

Just wondering if you all think after looking at my TBH if that I should have more than 1 entrance hole in front ?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Having a screen on the bottom will help with ventilation, but I think having more entrance holes would help. I've seen some hives on beesource with about five holes on the front, which can be closed off if necessary.
What I'm more concerned/confused with is the orientation of the nuc frames. In a Langstroth the frames run parallel with the long side of the hive, but with all the TBH's I've seen the bars/frames run parallel to the short side of the hive. What I'm worried about is the bees building new combs parallel to the nuc frames which will make one hell of a mess.:scratch:
On a brighter note the quality of your woodworking looks very professional.:thumbsup:


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

How'd you get that ID while living in the Keys?


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

That is one nice looking hive!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I also think it will be a mess if you put frames like that in your hive. Why not just shake the bees in it. You have a long season in Florida I guess.. another thing you can do is cut the sides if the frame keep the top bar and put screws in as advised by aram. (if the frame doesn't fit which by looking at the hive probably will not.)


----------



## wisbigcheese (Jan 23, 2009)

*comb building*

Even if the topbars have beeswax in them to guide the bees where to build the comb you think that they will build the comb parallel to the frames? Thanks for your comments and suggestions . I have never kept bees so any comments are welcome . we shall see what the bees do with this set up as soon as I get them . March is just around the corner . Keep the comments coming TBH keeping is very new in this area so noone to get any answers from here .


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

"Even if the topbars have beeswax in them to guide the bees where to build the comb you think that they will build the comb parallel to the frames? "
Sorry about the bad news but they absolutely will. They would start with the frames as a core and build out from there. They might start angling a bit but there's no way they'll build comb perpendicular to the core just because of the guide. :no:


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

I have heard that if you put the frame in upside-down this will prevent the queen from laying any more eggs in it. You can remove the frame as soon as the last of the brood has hatched out.


----------



## wisbigcheese (Jan 23, 2009)

*nuc transfer*

steve your the second person that has mention turning the frames upside down , I am going to try this and see how it works . Thanks


----------

